
Ask HN: How many co-founder breakups did you go through? - bobosha
How many co-founder breakups did you go through before finding the &quot;one&quot;, if at all?
======
arisAlexis
I am at 3 and haven't found the one. It's probably the most difficult part of
a startup and even more important than the idea itself.

~~~
smt88
No co-founder is perfect. I've never met a serial entrepreneur who starts new
companies with the same people.

When my co-founder relationships have worked, it's been because we're on the
same page professionally, not personally. I like them and enjoy working with
them, but they're not my friends, and I don't rely on them for anything other
than their role in the company.

If your co-founders are also a large part of your social life, things can get
a lot more difficult and complicated, and friends are rarely the best co-
founders anyway.

